# I think my uber career is effectively over



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Didn't get a single ping last night and none yet tonight. I think there are simply too many drivers in town now. I uber from home and I'm not getting any kind of pings and I'm not willing to drive to different area to do it. Bummer, was fun for a month.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Uber knows where you live, they probably won't send you trip requests knowing you are home.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Uber knows where you live, they probably won't send you trip requests knowing you are home.


Not true


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Not true


Which one 1st, 2nd or both? What I know is that uber prefers to see your car on the move ( not that you have to ) & touch the uber screen every few minutes to let them know you are still there...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Uber knows where you live, they probably won't send you trip requests knowing you are home.


If you actually believe this then i suggest you need to get educated and particularly pay attention in classes dealing with logic


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Which one 1st, 2nd or both? What I know is that uber prefers to see your car on the move ( not that you have to ) & touch the uber screen every few minutes to let them know you are still there...


They do not care lol


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Which one 1st, 2nd or both? What I know is that uber prefers to see your car on the move ( not that you have to ) & touch the uber screen every few minutes to let them know you are still there...


You are talking about a company that thought tipping was a bad and lack of tips was good for their bottom line. They thought this for 7 years. Their thinktank powered by suposedly smart people took 7 years to realize that the lack of tips cost them billions. You want me to believe that they favor drivers on the move and that their algo doesnt allow people at home to be pinged? There is no logic behind that and the added complexity behind the algo would cost them millions monthly.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> They do not care lol


The algorythm does. How about destination filter? Doesn't uber ask if "you want to stay on line" after an extended period of time? Why is that?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> The algorythm does. How about destination filter? Doesn't uber ask if "you want to stay on line" after an extended period of time? Why is that?


It only asks that if you don't have it open on the screen lol.

The algorithm does not care. Trust me I used to get dozens of pings here. Now nothing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Do you do Lyft too? Maybe add Doordash as well and UberEATS so that you have 4 strong apps.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Do you do Lyft too? Maybe add Doordash as well and UberEATS so that you have 4 strong apps.


Never heard of doordash, but EATS isn't in my market. I do do lyft. That's online all night with uber and lyft. 2 requests.

I did end up getting one $7 1-star ride and a cancellation fee. $10 night. Woo.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I would expect St. Cloud to be slow in the summer. Maybe students returning to college will bring more trips.

On weekends, I'll be home with both apps on to catch rides that are close by. Yes, it does work to be at home, *If There Are Rides Available Nearby*...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm very suspicious that the algorithm changes things around and tries different stuff. I've had times when I get a ping from my couch and another month I won't, and I know there are riders nearby. Also sometimes I get super busy with pings stacked up and other times not during the same area and same time. I think sometimes the algorithm picks the highest rated driver (which is me) and other times it doesn't. I've noticed some months I get pings where I have to do u turns and go back to where I came from as if the algorithm picks you from where you last dropped a person, and other times I get pinged ahead of me for a week at a time and never u turn. I 99% believe they change things up and do different plans to see how they work out. That's my opinion. If you aren't getting pings then you need to change your behavior up. I learned something cool... If I start my shift and drive past a few busy hotspots randomly then later in the same night I'll get pings from those exact spots I drove by earlier. This has happened too often to be a coincidence because I've tried different spots.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

68350 said:


> I would expect St. Cloud to be slow in the summer. Maybe students returning to college will bring more trips.
> 
> On weekends, I'll be home with both apps on to catch rides that are close by. Yes, it does work to be at home, *If There Are Rides Available Nearby*...


Right it's just been slower in general over the past couple weeks. I'll still by out tonight and tomorrow all day trying to make it work but it'll be interesting to see when the kids come back this month


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> You are talking about a company that thought tipping was a bad and lack of tips was good for their bottom line. They thought this for 7 years. Their thinktank powered by suposedly smart people took 7 years to realize that the lack of tips cost them billions. You want me to believe that they favor drivers on the move and that their algo doesnt allow people at home to be pinged? There is no logic behind that and the added complexity behind the algo would cost them millions monthly.


How did it cost them billions?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How did it cost them billions?


Well lets see. If driver got tipped for every ride how much would uber have to subsidize? The answer is alot less to nothing. The biggest mistake uber ever made was with their no tipping montra. All they had to do was say nothing at all. Whats worse is the lowered service we offer as a result. How would a waiter treat patrons if he knew these patrons would not tip him while in another restaurant he will get tipped plenty (if he could just get a shift there).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Well lets see. If driver got tipped for every ride how much would uber have to subsidize? The answer is alot less to nothing. The biggest mistake uber ever made was with their no tipping montra. All they had to do was say nothing at all. Whats worse is the lowered service we offer as a result. How would a waiter treat patrons if he knew these patrons would not tip him while in another restaurant he will get tipped plenty (if he could just get a shift there).


Lyft has had tipping since inception and still subsidized their drivers with bonuses.

Lower service standards are true, but thats still not losing Uber billions.

It could certainly have hurt uber over the years, not saying there wasnt any negative impact but to claim billions lost because of it is beyond exaggeration.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Lyft has had tipping since inception and still subsidized their drivers with bonuses.
> 
> Lower service standards are true, but thats still not losing Uber billions.
> 
> It could certainly have hurt uber over the years, not saying there wasnt any negative impact but to claim billions lost because of it is beyond exaggeration.


I would argue that those of us in markets that never see boosts or promotions are the ones subsidizing other markets with those perks.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Lyft has had tipping since inception and still subsidized their drivers with bonuses.
> 
> Lower service standards are true, but thats still not losing Uber billions.
> 
> It could certainly have hurt uber over the years, not saying there wasnt any negative impact but to claim billions lost because of it is beyond exaggeration.


Lyft in nyc spent far less on subsidizing. Keep in mind that lyft was a victim of ubers tipping montra. Lyft tips sucked. Few and far in between tipped and when they did tip it was a dollar or 2. You are comparing apples to 800lb gorrilas here. I did not over estimate. Billions of dollars in tips were roobbed from uber drivers and uber took the theft of tips on the chin. Lyft suffered as a result of this as well despite allowing tips the whole time


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Veju said:


> I would argue that those of us in markets that never see boosts or promotions are the ones subsidizing other markets with those perks.


Here, HERE!!!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I'm very suspicious that the algorithm changes things around and tries different stuff. I've had times when I get a ping from my couch and another month I won't, and I know there are riders nearby. Also sometimes I get super busy with pings stacked up and other times not during the same area and same time. I think sometimes the algorithm picks the highest rated driver (which is me) and other times it doesn't. I've noticed some months I get pings where I have to do u turns and go back to where I came from as if the algorithm picks you from where you last dropped a person, and other times I get pinged ahead of me for a week at a time and never u turn. I 99% believe they change things up and do different plans to see how they work out. That's my opinion. If you aren't getting pings then you need to change your behavior up. I learned something cool... If I start my shift and drive past a few busy hotspots randomly then later in the same night I'll get pings from those exact spots I drove by earlier. This has happened too often to be a coincidence because I've tried different spots.


^^^ This! I went for months with barely any driving style issues. Then I started getting a ton of Acceleration and Braking issues. Now it's back to almost no issues. Like they changed the way they measured Acceleration and Braking.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> ^^^ This! I went for months with barely any driving style issues. Then I started getting a ton of Acceleration and Braking issues. Now it's back to almost no issues. Like they changed the way they measured Acceleration and Braking.


I don't know if it means much anyway... seems like the phone mount you use may have a bigger impact on the acceleration and breaking readings than anything.

I used to be pretty good on the acceleration and breaking but since I got my new phone mount it says I'm only breaking and accelerating correctly 1/3 of the time.


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

I uber from home (suburb) and that is where I get 70% of my pings.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

CPUberMan said:


> I uber from home (suburb) and that is where I get 70% of my pings.


Yeah I start every night at home. Unless it's Friday or Saturday night I'm not sitting out waiting for pings. It definitely works lol


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You're too lazy to leave your house and you obviously live somewhere that not many rides are generated. Ride share may not be for you. IMHO Uber does know where you live and doesn't want you sitting in the house with the app on. Funny how I can pull in my driveway and the app wants to know if I want to go offline. Also in my experiences Uber favors moving drivers over stationary.


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Yeah I start every night at home. Unless it's Friday or Saturday night I'm not sitting out waiting for pings. It definitely works lol


We are both in the same area and it has been a little slower. However the number drivers has always seemed to be the same. I always see 7-9 drivers. Lyft also did an hourly guarantee this week. So, that brings Lyft and uber drivers out of the wood work. College starts here in a week or so. So, 10s of thousands of new potential riders.

Lol, I also know where you live now. Hang with it! Or not, moar for me.. I made a local Lyft and Uber Facebook page to maybe help get the word out in our area. Sooooo many people have no idea we are here yet.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> You're too lazy to leave your house and you obviously live somewhere that not many rides are generated. Ride share may not be for you. IMHO Uber does know where you live and doesn't want you sitting in the house with the app on. Funny how I can pull in my driveway and the app wants to know if I want to go offline. Also in my experiences Uber favors moving drivers over stationary.


It's not so much that I'm "too lazy", it's that I consciously choose to do uber that way because it's my 4th job that I'm using to help supplement my honeymoon.

Like I said, it's never been an issue until the last week and a half or so.



mcj said:


> We are both in the same area and it has been a little slower. However the number drivers has always seemed to be the same. I always see 7-9 drivers. Lyft also did an hourly guarantee this week. So, that brings Lyft and uber drivers out of the wood work. College starts here in a week or so. So, 10s of thousands of new potential riders.
> 
> Lol, I also know where you live now. Hang with it! Or not, moar for me.. I made a local Lyft and Uber Facebook page to maybe help get the word out in our area. Sooooo many people have no idea we are here yet.


You're in St. Cloud? I mean yeah you can see my car kind of off in the south on it's own most nights lol


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Uber knows where you live, they probably won't send you trip requests knowing you are home.


I get pings from home all the time. That is usually how I start my day. Sometimes I get a ping within seconds of going online.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Well lets see. If driver got tipped for every ride how much would uber have to subsidize? The answer is alot less to nothing. The biggest mistake uber ever made was with their no tipping montra. All they had to do was say nothing at all. Whats worse is the lowered service we offer as a result. How would a waiter treat patrons if he knew these patrons would not tip him while in another restaurant he will get tipped plenty (if he could just get a shift there).


So, you are saying pax want to tip? Uber lost billions bc of tips? And will lose millions every month just by adding few lines of code and few "if statements" ? Did they lose millions every month when they geofenced airports?

Did it cost them millions every month to favor new drivers by sending them profitable rides while sending old drivers short trips? It is all in the code.

Your numbers are way off & your logic is pathetic.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> So, you are saying pax want to tip? Uber lost billions bc of tips? And will lose millions every month just by adding few lines of code and few "if statements" ? Did they lose millions every month when they geofenced airports?
> 
> Did it cost them millions every month to favor new drivers by sending them profitable rides while sending old drivers short trips? It is all in the code.
> 
> Your numbers are way off & your logic is pathetic.


Nothing wrong with my logic. How does your logic throw geofences and favoritism into the mix of tips?
The reason they give new drivers better fares is because new drivers are on promotions. If uber gave new drivers 100 short trips they could complete the promo within the week. Instead uber tries to mitigate this by giving new drivers longer trips so that they dont complete the promotion within a week. This is how uber saves money. They wasted billions by not allowing tips. Simple as that. If you cant see how no tips led to massive losses then you need to take some classes in logic. Ubers largest money pit is driver subsidy and driver recruitment. If they promoted tipping in the first place from the getgo maybe their loses would have been substantially smaller and drivers would actually remain on the platform for more than a few months.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Nothing wrong with my logic. How does your logic throw geofences and favoritism into the mix of tips?
> The reason they give new drivers better fares is because new drivers are on promotions. If uber gave new drivers 100 short trips they could complete the promo within the week. Instead uber tries to mitigate this by giving new drivers longer trips so that they dont complete the promotion within a week. This is how uber saves money. They wasted billions by not allowing tips. Simple as that. If you cant see how no tips led to massive losses then you need to take some classes in logic. Ubers largest money pit is driver subsidy and driver recruitment. If they promoted tipping in the first place from the getgo maybe their loses would have been substantially smaller and drivers would actually remain on the platform for more than a few months.


Wow, I did not know drivers quit in their first few months bc of no tipping. Sorry, ur logic still sucks. Try again.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Wow, I did not know drivers quit in their first few months bc of no tipping. Sorry, ur logic still sucks. Try again.


Its not just because of tipping. My logic i.q. is near savant level on an average day. You might want to take a logic i.q. test. It may reveal something you need to address. Takes about 30 minutes and its free online. Sub 80 is near ******ation. Over 110 is inching closer to savant. You should hope to be near 100 to be average


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Its not just because of tipping. My logic i.q. is near savant level on an average day. You might want to take a logic i.q. test. It may reveal something you need to address. Takes about 30 minutes and its free online. Sub 80 is near ******ation. Over 110 is inching closer to savant. You should hope to be near 100 to be average


Haha, either Uber messed with your head, or you are just an arrogant ignorant. In both cases I feel sorry for you. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Which one 1st, 2nd or both? What I know is that uber prefers to see your car on the move ( not that you have to ) & touch the uber screen every few minutes to let them know you are still there...


And you 'know this' how?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Didn't get a single ping last night and none yet tonight. I think there are simply too many drivers in town now. I uber from home and I'm not getting any kind of pings and I'm not willing to drive to different area to do it. Bummer, was fun for a month.


I imagine you employed this same technique when you were selling candy bars in grade school. Sit on couch, wait for business to come to you.

Seriously, you don't deserve pings if you sit on your couch and hope. That's not how this works. It's not how ANY employment works.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Haha, either Uber messed with your head, or you are just an arrogant ignorant. In both cases I feel sorry for you. Good luck sweetie.


Uber did mess with everyones head
I am just a tad bit arrogant. Being knowledgeble and well versed in many things can lead people to look down on those who have no worldly interests.
I am a tad bit ignorant as well. 
Thanks for noticing my redeeming qualifications


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> The algorythm does. How about destination filter? Doesn't uber ask if "you want to stay on line" after an extended period of time? Why is that?


 Please stop asking stupid questions.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

canyon said:


> Please stop asking stupid questions.


AlGoreythm


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

swingset said:


> I imagine you employed this same technique when you were selling candy bars in grade school. Sit on couch, wait for business to come to you.
> 
> Seriously, you don't deserve pings if you sit on your couch and hope. That's not how this works. It's not how ANY employment works.


I mean... it has been for the past month and a half until this week.

That's a pretty weak analogy, though.

You guys are taking Uber WAAAAAY too seriously if you think someone who does it on the side and thus isn't dedicated enough to sit in their car with the possibility that no rides come in "doesn't deserve pings".


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean... it has been for the past month and a half until this week.
> 
> That's a pretty weak analogy, though.
> 
> You guys are taking Uber WAAAAAY too seriously if you think someone who does it on the side and thus isn't dedicated enough to sit in their car with the possibility that no rides come in "doesn't deserve pings".


I do think it would help people in our area to use the rider app and stop parking on top each other. It getting old.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

mcj said:


> I do think it would help people in our area to use the rider app and stop parking on top each other. It getting old.


Lol they are so clustered downtown


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Not true


That's correct there's been times where I have been sitting in my driveway and received pings...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If I sat at home I'd get few pings. I have to go to where the riders are.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> You are talking about a company that thought tipping was a bad and lack of tips was good for their bottom line. They thought this for 7 years. Their thinktank powered by suposedly smart people took 7 years to realize that the lack of tips cost them billions. You want me to believe that they favor drivers on the move and that their algo doesnt allow people at home to be pinged? There is no logic behind that and the added complexity behind the algo would cost them millions monthly.


Man .. what are you doing on Uber Forums .. Lets start some software venture. Too smart to be Ubering ;-)


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ebrain said:


> Man .. what are you doing on Uber Forums .. Lets start some software venture. Too smart to be Ubering ;-)


I am uber as much as i eat. I am not overweight. I am back in college. I have a feeling uber will be finished before me. Especially if there is an economic downturn between now and then. All bad things come to an end. This wage depressing nightmare 4 letter word companies are a brief lesson in history. Moatly its the investors who will learn. The lesson is not to invest in companies drive wages down and are not able to turn a proffit using. "Revolutionary" technology. Amazon also falls in this category but unlike uber, amazon jas i.p. worth billions


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

It was alright last night. From 10:30-3am I made right around $66 with $30 in tips. So right around $100 for just under 5 hours, that's $20/hour before taxes and depreciation/gas. So probably around like $12 an hour. I'll take it.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

canyon said:


> Please stop asking stupid questions.





canyon said:


> Please stop asking stupid questions.


How is that a stupid question? Why does uber ask us if we want to stay online? Enlighten us smarty pants.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Too many riders in St. Cloud? That's too close to home. Hopefully that doesn't happen to Minneapolis.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Both Uber & Lyft (LUBER) feed trips to new drivers their first month to get them hooked.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

ebrain said:


> Man .. what are you doing on Uber Forums .. Lets start some software venture. Too smart to be Ubering ;-)


I hope he is not taking finance in college, cause he would bankrupt any company.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, just wow! This thread made me dumber. Its no wonder that some of you drive for uber, between the superstitious beliefs, lack of observational skills and confusion between fact and opinion, i see why there are still plenty of drivers. Uber on folks!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Nobody driving for Uber "knows" most of what they are claiming. We are all making an educated guess based on how long we have spent on the platform. More data = better answers.
Lyft hasn't always accepted tips.
Uber probably gives longer trips to new drivers because they are greedy and make 5% more in commission.
Drivers have never been set up to easily qualify for bonus. Engineers like playing doorbell ditch and chewing mushrooms while laughing at drivers
Most drivers quit in 3 months if not locked into a vehicle. Drivers are not organized which leads to abuse.
Your asked if you want to stay online because
If you are ok with $12 hour you are hurting every driver on the platform. Quit driving your car into the ground and open a lemonade stand.
When at home set your destination to an international airport during the 16 busiest hours at the airport. SFO 9 - 1 am you will get a ping
By accepting tips Uber now has data on those that are not too price contious. They will be charged more per mile than others.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> You are talking about a company that thought tipping was a bad and lack of tips was good for their bottom line. They thought this for 7 years. Their thinktank powered by suposedly smart people took 7 years to realize that the lack of tips cost them billions. You want me to believe that they favor drivers on the move and that their algo doesnt allow people at home to be pinged? There is no logic behind that and the added complexity behind the algo would cost them millions monthly.


Delivering Pizza STILL pays better due to Tips !!!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

UberXking said:


> Nobody driving for Uber "knows" most of what they are claiming. We are all making an educated guess based on how long we have spent on the platform. More data = better answers.
> Lyft hasn't always accepted tips.
> Uber probably gives longer trips to new drivers because they are greedy and make 5% more in commission.
> Drivers have never been set up to easily qualify for bonus. Engineers like playing doorbell ditch and chewing mushrooms while laughing at drivers
> ...


I like that idea. If they know who never tips they also know who doesnt make any money for their platform in the usa. People who tip are less likely to complain, less likely to pool, less likely to ask for a refund


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesomeness101 said:


> It was alright last night. From 10:30-3am I made right around $66 with $30 in tips. So right around $100 for just under 5 hours, that's $20/hour before taxes and depreciation/gas. So probably around like $12 an hour. I'll take it.


So there's a glimmer of hope for all of us. lol


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> So there's a glimmer of hope for all of us. lol


At bar close yes lol



tohunt4me said:


> Delivering Pizza STILL pays better due to Tips !!!


Yeah the thing about that is I don't want to deliver pizza on a schedule lol


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Well lets see. If driver got tipped for every ride how much would uber have to subsidize? The answer is alot less to nothing. The biggest mistake uber ever made was with their no tipping montra. All they had to do was say nothing at all. Whats worse is the lowered service we offer as a result. How would a waiter treat patrons if he knew these patrons would not tip him while in another restaurant he will get tipped plenty (if he could just get a shift there).


But drivers will work extra hard to get new badges


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesomeness101 said:


> At bar close yes lol
> 
> Yeah the thing about that is I don't want to deliver pizza on a schedule lol


6 hours a day . . .
Tough Schedule.

I was Ubering 20 hours a day.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 6 hours a day . . .
> Tough Schedule.
> 
> I was Ubering 20 hours a day.


Cool yeah it's definitely not a primary or even secondary source of income for me. As soon as my credit card is paid off I'd likely consider quitting uber. After tax/gas/depreciation I made right around $4/hour tonight lol. Tips were scarce.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Keep in mind that Uber is NOT a career! You cannot live on Uber/Lyft money.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Keep in mind that Uber is NOT a career! You cannot live on Uber/Lyft money.


You're preaching to the choir here, man.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Which one 1st, 2nd or both? What I know is that uber prefers to see your car on the move ( not that you have to ) & touch the uber screen every few minutes to let them know you are still there...


You couldn't be more incorrect on this.



Johnydoo said:


> The algorythm does. How about destination filter? Doesn't uber ask if "you want to stay on line" after an extended period of time? Why is that?


Because they want you to open back up to more ride requests so they'd prefer you not have a destination filter on. What does that have to do with getting pings while idle at home? Totally different.



NCHeel said:


> You're too lazy to leave your house and you obviously live somewhere that not many rides are generated. Ride share may not be for you. IMHO Uber does know where you live and doesn't want you sitting in the house with the app on. Funny how I can pull in my driveway and the app wants to know if I want to go offline. Also in my experiences Uber favors moving drivers over stationary.


You are purely speculating and have zero proof of this. I get tons of pings from home so DO have proof that you are absolutely incorrect! And those of us that do so are not lazy, we are smart because we don't waste gas/put more miles on our cars trolling for rides all over town.



swingset said:


> I imagine you employed this same technique when you were selling candy bars in grade school. Sit on couch, wait for business to come to you.
> 
> Seriously, you don't deserve pings if you sit on your couch and hope. That's not how this works. It's not how ANY employment works.


Isn't that how a store works? Open a store, have merchandise inside, and sit around waiting for customers to come in and buy? So what do you mean that's not how any employment works?


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Uber isn't going to spoon feed you pings. I'm in South Florida and work at night. The majority of cars on the roads at night are Uber/lyft and I do just fine. Park outside of a busy area instead of your house and you will make money. You have to be strategic or you'll starve.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Gmbbody said:


> Uber isn't going to spoon feed you pings. I'm in South Florida and work at night. The majority of cars on the roads at night are Uber/lyft and I do just fine. Park outside of a busy area instead of your house and you will make money. You have to be strategic or you'll starve.


Be strategic? This morning I was at home and got a ping for a $50 ride to airport from someone in my "hood". Later that day I was driving and got a $4 ride. So, tell me how being at home is less strategic please?


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> Be strategic? This morning I was at home and got a ping for a $50 ride to airport from someone in my "hood". Later that day I was driving and got a $4 ride. So, tell me how being at home is less strategic please?


So you got lucky? I stay near my house for about 10-20 minutes. That's as long as I sit in one spot. If it's completely dead do you sit at your house all day waiting for a ping? I move to a location that I know for sure will give me a ping. Just the other day as soon as I turned on the app at my house and got a nice long uberXL ride. Is that going to happen every day? Hell no. I got lucky. Just like you did with that $50 fare next to your house.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Gmbbody said:


> So you got lucky? I stay near my house for about 10-20 minutes. That's as long as I sit in one spot. If it's completely dead do you sit at your house all day waiting for a ping? I move to a location that I know for sure will give me a ping. Just the other day as soon as I turned on the app at my house and got a nice long uberXL ride. Is that going to happen every day? Hell no. I got lucky. Just like you did with that $50 fare next to your house.


I get rides like that quite often actually - which is why I commonly stay at home. But that's not my point. My point is that none of you know how the algorithm works for any TNC, and that none of you are correct in saying that drivers at home don't get preference over other drivers who are "actively out their driving" - that is complete nonsense.


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Driving for uber was all a dream now its time to wake up


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> I get rides like that quite often actually - which is why I commonly stay at home. But that's not my point. My point is that none of you know how the algorithm works for any TNC, and that none of you are correct in saying that drivers at home don't get preference over other drivers who are "actively out their driving" - that is complete nonsense.


I didn't really say that you CAN'T get pings from home. As you said, you do and sometimes so do I. But everyone lives in different areas. If you live in the secluded suburbs with lots of older folks around you may not get many pings. You just happen to live in a somewhat Uber active area. Location matters.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Didn't get a single ping last night and none yet tonight. I think there are simply too many drivers in town now. I uber from home and I'm not getting any kind of pings and I'm not willing to drive to different area to do it. Bummer, was fun for a month.


Don't be lazy. Go to Murderapolis. Lol


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Xris Xros said:


> Don't be lazy. Go to Murderapolis. Lol


Not willing to drive an hour every night to drive drunks around lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You are talking about a company that thought tipping was a bad and lack of tips was good for their bottom line. They thought this for 7 years. Their thinktank powered by suposedly smart people took 7 years to realize that the lack of tips cost them billions. You want me to believe that they favor drivers on the move and that their algo doesnt allow people at home to be pinged? There is no logic behind that and the added complexity behind the algo would cost them millions monthly.


The lack of a tipping option cost drivers billions, not Uber


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The lack of a tipping option cost drivers billions, not Uber


It cost both billions actually. We had no say in it. Uber did thats why i said that


----------



## uberpoolfool (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Didn't get a single ping last night and none yet tonight. I think there are simply too many drivers in town now. I uber from home and I'm not getting any kind of pings and I'm not willing to drive to different area to do it. Bummer, was fun for a month.


you're foolish to even imagine you had a career in uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> It cost both billions actually. We had no say in it. Uber did thats why i said that


It didn't cost Uber anything. Just the opposite. They were able to promote a tip-free service to the riders at the expense of the drivers



uberpoolfool said:


> you're foolish to even imagine you had a career in uber.


I disagree. Before 2014, Uber was win win for both drivers and riders. Rideshare appeared to be the wave of future with well-paid drivers and satisfied customers.

Not only did many drivers quit their jobs, they invested in vehicles which they believed would become a lucrative occupation. Uber advertised 90k+income fro drivers, and many were making that much and more. Then the pay cuts came and changed the whole ballgame.

The drivers were not only financially hurt by the cuts (repossessions and bankruptcies) they discovered they'd been duped and lied to.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberpoolfool said:


> you're foolish to even imagine you had a career in uber.


I quite obviously didn't mean it as a literal career. Like I'd describe my Call of Duty career.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> I quite obviously didn't mean it as a literal career. Like I'd describe my Call of Duty career.


The people who borrowed large sums of money on vehicles and even fleets of vehicles were led to believe it could be not only a career, but a lucrative business as well.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> ^^^ This! I went for months with barely any driving style issues. Then I started getting a ton of Acceleration and Braking issues. Now it's back to almost no issues. Like they changed the way they measured Acceleration and Braking.


That whole system is broken. It showed my top speed on one ride at 105 MPH for 34 seconds. Lol


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Veju said:


> I would argue that those of us in markets that never see boosts or promotions are the ones subsidizing other markets with those perks.


Before you get too excited about larger markets with incentives and boosts, you also have to look at the rate structures and operational costs. Chicago drivers are at $.71 / mile (some grandfathered @ $.76) + $0.16 / minute in traffic where it regularly takes 10+ minutes to go a mile, those incentives & boosts don't help a whole lot.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Jtdub said:


> That whole system is broken. It showed my top speed on one ride at 105 MPH for 34 seconds. Lol


Maybe you dropped your phone.


----------



## Lightning1181 (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Didn't get a single ping last night and none yet tonight. I think there are simply too many drivers in town now. I uber from home and I'm not getting any kind of pings and I'm not willing to drive to different area to do it. Bummer, was fun for a month.


Wow, just Wow. Sitting at home in your underwear and waiting for a ping. This is the epitome of sheer laziness! When (if) you look for a job, do you phone it in? Did you ever think that there might be more pings if you left your house and spent a buck on gas?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lightning1181 said:


> Wow, just Wow. Sitting at home in your underwear and waiting for a ping. This is the epitome of sheer laziness! When (if) you look for a job, do you phone it in? Did you ever think that there might be more pings if you left your house and spent a buck on gas?


 It all comes down to objectives, my goal is to make as much as I can for least expense and time. Last night, sitting home waiting for select ping, finally get something at 11pm and from 11 to 11:50 i pulled in 44 bucks. Surge gone, turned off app, went to bed.

Not always that lucky but in my market I would rather make 20 or 25 bucks an hour average rather than hustling more and regressing to the mean of 12 to 15 an hour.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lightning1181 said:


> Wow, just Wow. Sitting at home in your underwear and waiting for a ping. This is the epitome of sheer laziness! When (if) you look for a job, do you phone it in? Did you ever think that there might be more pings if you left your house and spent a buck on gas?


I don't give a rat's ass if there would be more pings if I sat downtown all night. That's more commitment than I'm willing to put into my 4th job.

I'm not complaining that I'm not getting as many pings as people who leave the house and station themselves next to bars. I'm complaining that in receiving a dozen less pings per week than I used to in the exact same conditions.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesomeness101 said:


> It only asks that if you don't have it open on the screen lol.
> 
> The algorithm does not care. Trust me I used to get dozens of pings here. Now nothing.


I bet you sucked as a driver and scared all of the customers in your area away.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trebor said:


> I bet you sucked as a driver and scared all of the customers in your area away.


Yeah you're probably right


----------

